# Making Biax Blades



## bkcorwin (Oct 17, 2015)

Recently got a biax with no blades.  I was wondering if everyone does the brazed carbide route, or if anyone has made a blade that takes the standard sandvik blades that bolt on to their hand scrapers?


----------



## vettebob (Oct 17, 2015)

I made my own blades out of O1 steel with 1/2 of a sandvik blade silver soldered on.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 17, 2015)

me too,
except i used a full length blade


----------



## bkcorwin (Oct 17, 2015)

are you hardening the blade?  Or is there actually any compelling reason to use tool steel over say cold roll?


----------



## vettebob (Oct 17, 2015)

I like the way the blade scrapes using the O1 it starts out as 5/32 thick (proper thickness for the blade holder) Then I mill it down to the thickness of a sandvik insert with a overall length of 6".  I use 1250 degree silver solder paste to solder the insert on then allow to air cool. It produces a nice flexible blade without being brittle or too soft.  I have made these blades for a few others they like them too. Bob






0


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 17, 2015)

Mine is made from cold rolled from home depot- works fine.
it was easy to machine the blade pocket.
i used 1/8" Harris LFB (low fume bronze) coated brazing rod and the oxy/acetylene rig


----------



## middle.road (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh you guys and your *Biax's ...  *(sez me -> who is trying to keep from catching the scrapping bug.)


----------

